# Spars Fri/Sat



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Headed out to the spars Friday around noon and returning Saturday. I have room for one more angler. Pm if interested.
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Crew list is full. Thanks


----------

